# camera question



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

Am looking to purchase a camera system Really like the eel cam and its price any suggestions on a better system ??????


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

One word......... RIDGID 

Everything else is a wanna be.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

We are considering a General Eye. Went to the pumper show and met the Spartan Tool people, there camera system seemed pretty good. The thing I liked about them is, they come to you. I was quite impressed with that. Not to mention the repair facility is about 30 minutes away from us.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I tested a camera by Insight vision, that looked really nice. I use a ridgid seesnake currently and I am very happy with it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a General and it works fine. The only trouble I have had is the spiral of the spring is spread too much right behind the camera head, and is subject to the wire being cut at the transmitter(1k repair) if you get into a CI flow line that is rotted out, and the head drops down in the void. I think the multi-directional locator would be a big plus on the Ridgid.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Save you money until you can get a good one...
It's worth the wait...

Good ones have Ridgid See-Snake written on them...

I like the Navitrak II locator as well...

Some of the guys like the Scout Locators but My Preference is the Navitrak II...


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I own a SeeSnake unit that is well into being 17 years old. It only needed two repairs in the whole time, first was being operators error when I first got it. The second was normal wear and tear on the push rod about 5 years ago and had to get it reterminated, lost about 20' of push rod. We have lots of rough cast iron that puts lots of wear on the push rods. 

My buddy has a second generation Eel and had to have it repaired 3 times in the last 5 years. He is not very happy, since each time was in the camera head.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

Buy once, and cry once.....


----------



## BlocksAway (Mar 3, 2010)

This is what I use, in the UK 

Its good, you can check out footage from my website www.blocksaway.co.uk 
http://www.uksl.co.uk/epages/Store2...ctPath=/Shops/Store2.Shop1979/Products/CS776x


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

*New camera*

You know asking about a good camera is like asking people about there favorite pizza. Ask 5 people and get 5 different answers. I currently am in the market and know I will not again buy a Spartan. I stopped in my local established Plbg wholesale supply hse yesterday and they wanted to know if I want to talk to the guy who just traded in his one year old ridgid for a new General. He said it was in for repairs 4 Xs in that period. I started having problems after 3 yr with my spartan,and I am the only one using it which is a big difference. One thing I know for sure is there all sensitive,and you are paying more for the name Ridgid and Spartan. Im kinda leaning towards a General myself why? I like the color Orange!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

rainman said:


> You know asking about a good camera is like asking people about there favorite pizza. Ask 5 people and get 5 different answers.


 
Actually, I think if you asked 5 people who made the best camera 4 of them would say Ridgid. The only reasons I've heard anyone recomend anything other than a Seesnake is to save some $$. Sure you're paying for the name but you're also paying for the higher quality and support. I've heard some horror stories about General's support on cameras. We just had a thread on the problems with Spartan's tech support. In my opinion, you can't get a better locator than the Navitrack. I don't see any reason not to buy a Ridgid camera unless you can't afford one. If that's the case you're going to get a lesser camera, it just depends on what "other" camera you buy as to how much.






Paul


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep 4 out of 5 usually pick Ridgid when this is brought up, Ridgids only thing holding them back is a SD card or USB on the monitor, this has been addressed as of late with the micro explorer added to the line up and there are aftermarket solutions I use like an Archos for Mpeg 4. But hands down the seesnakes get where they need to go and back. And I mean the fullsize if your inspecting sewers day in and out and long runs not the flatpack or compact with the flimsy cable, there have their place on short runs or plastic pipe. But the only stories I hear of are the help breaking compact seesnakes in old broken up clay or concrete with mud in it and they shove it till they break it because they aren't the ones who have to buy it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Cuda said:


> But the only stories I hear of are the help breaking compact seesnakes in old broken up clay or concrete with mud in it and they shove it till they break it because they aren't the ones who have to buy it.


That is so true. I have the complact and it's been great. I can usually get it out about 125 but because it's a thinner pushrod I don't ask it to do much more than it was made to. If it breaks, I have to repair or replace it so that's always in my mind when I'm using it. I can't remember how many times I went to get the camera at the last shop I worked at, only to find it was broken because somebody pounded it into something until it kinked or went black. One of our guys even cut the head off with a sawzall, that's an expensive booboo. 







Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rainman said:


> I stopped in my local established Plbg wholesale supply hse yesterday and they wanted to know if I want to talk to the guy who just traded in his one year old ridgid for a new General. He said it was in for repairs 4 Xs in that period. I


I guarantee the guy is beating the hell out of it!
Check back with him in a year and I'll bet the track record on his new cam is even worse!:whistling2:


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

*Cameras*

On the Ridgid reply about the best camera and cant afford a ridgid. Do you actually think These companys make their cameras? The answer is none do. They all stamp their name on. Are you also a big advocate of A.O.Smith water heaters. Check the facts a 'state' water heater goes down the same line,same components as A.O.Smith now compare the price Its the new America Amigo


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

But you can not get a different named seesnake unless you buy from Ridgid so what you wrote doesn't really matter on the Seesnake. Buy the rest or buy the best.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

rainman said:


> On the Ridgid reply about the best camera and cant afford a ridgid. Do you actually think These companys make their cameras? The answer is none do. They all stamp their name on. Are you also a big advocate of A.O.Smith water heaters. Check the facts a 'state' water heater goes down the same line,same components as A.O.Smith now compare the price Its the new America Amigo


I realise Ridgid doesn't make everything they sell but show me a brand that has a better track record as far as reliability goes. The way I see it is, why gamble with thousands of dollars? It's not like the cheaper cameras are $500, they cost thousands and if they break you're screwed. Sure the Ridigid is more money, sometimes double, but they last. If a new Korean company started selling one ton cargo vans for $4,999 would you buy one? "They're as good as a Ford/Chevy, we promise."



One thing that most guys on here never seem to bring up is buying used. I know it can be a crap shoot but if you're smart and carefull, you can do very well. I bought my Seesnake compact used for way less than a knock-off would be new. To me that's a no brainer. I think I have less than $2,500 into my Seesnake and Navitrak, both used and I've had them for over 2 years with no problems. That figures out to over $5k saved and I don't have to look at a broken bargain camera sitting in my garage.







Paul


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*spot on rock*

all of my present drain tools are used, except for 2 5/16" x 50 cables. k-38 pd for it's self 3 times on first job. k-60 with 130' of 7/8" cable in less than 3 jobs. i had to buy cutters for k-60, so it took all 3 jobs to pay for it. i would suggest that to anyone. if you don't like it or can't make any money with it. resell it. basically you are not out anything. breid..................:rockon:


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

I have been running a ridgid w/200' bought it used. of pushrod, Had two repairs in five years 1. another plumber cut the transmitter with a sawsall when I located debris left in pipe. 2. Had to replace slipring in reel. I live about a mile from an authorized ridgid repair shop. Less than 24 hour turnaround on the repairs. Two repairs, camera, locator, monitor, just over 5k


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

I've used a lot of different camera systems (General, Ridgid, South Coast, UEMSI, Spartan) and of all of them I've found the Ridgid stuff was most reliable, and I don't care for Ridgid at all.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Back in the day DeepSee made and sold the SeeSnake, yes Ridgid has put their name on it. Now if you want a camera system that is made and sold by the manufacture, you will want to look at Pear Point systems They are just as tough as a SeeSnake but costs even more and are manufactured in England. Another decent camera system is Ratech.

http://www.wctproducts.com/Pearpoint_P330_page.htm

http://www.ratech-electronics.com/portable.php?idCategory=1

But IMHO the SeeSnake is the best for the money. They have great customer support and are coming out with more advanced things for the camera systems that will help with digital storage. For example the LT 1000 is a power supply with a USB out to turn your laptop into a monitor and using their software, to organize jobs and make reports is a sweet deal. Ridgid had this on display at the Cleaner and Pumper Show. It should be coming out soon I hope.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Let me quote Marvin from Allan J Coleman



Marvin said:


> when you buy the best you are only sorry once - MARVIN


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Let me quote Marvin from Allan J Coleman


 How long have u two dated?:jester::laughing:


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I've got a Mytana camera. It is very good. I bought it because it was a thousand less than ridgid. I took a big gamble, so far so good. I still can only recommend ridgid. here is why. I know 3 companies around here with ridgid there equipment is older than mine and used by employees. it is still going strong. Yes all 3 have been in the shop. not often though. so you won't go wrong with ridgid


----------



## Palama (Apr 8, 2010)

Haven't been as pleased with my Mytana set-up. It's working for the time being, but I'm always expecting the next failure.

We have two Spartan ProVision II cams, that have proven to be delicate tools. We've had each of them in for service twice: the pushrod to camera head connection is a poor piece of engineering IMHO, and the pushrods kink easily.

I'm a slow learner I suppose, but I do eventually get it... My next camera will be a Ridgid.


----------

